
Twist is Slack without the annoying distractions - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/21/twist-is-slack-without-the-annoying-distractions/?ncid=rss&utm_source=tctwreshare&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter
======
foobarbazetc
No it isn't.

